# First ~three years (picture heavy)



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Thought I'd share some highlights of my girl from 8 weeks up to current (2 years, 9 months). One heck of an awesome adventure!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

WOW!!! Gorgeous dog (love the kitty, too). Great pictures! Thanks for posting. Enjoyed looking through them.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful dog! 

You are too funny with serial offender. 

She loves her kitty, that is very sweet.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful dog! Great pics!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She's beautiful - thank you for sharing


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

She is beautiful! There are some very funny pics mixed in there, lol.

Did you ever have trouble with the dog bothering the cat, or did they get along well from the start?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words!



J-Boo said:


> Did you ever have trouble with the dog bothering the cat, or did they get along well from the start?


I got the kitten a week after the dog (they're conveniently a week apart in age), and they've always gotten along very well. Sometimes the dog wants to play with the cat when the cat doesn't, and that usually results in the cat trying to put up a fight (ie. lay on the back and stick paws in the air) for 10-15 seconds before giving up and running off. 

Other times the cat is the troublemaker... she's got a habit of (playfully) biting the dog's tail when we're getting ready to go for a walk. Or she'll come up and jump on top of the dog, biting the face, etc. I'm a bit worried about the cat's claws being close to the dog's eyes, but so far no issues, and I generally don't let that kind of play go on.

They're generally pretty passive towards each other. The cat drinks from the dog's bowl (refuses to use her own), and sometimes even eats from the dog's bowl, too (they eat exactly the same raw food).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Loved to see him mature. They become so regal as they get older.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

This picture... http://i.imgur.com/vz3cPZD.jpg :rofl: She is beautiful!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Black Kali said:


> This picture... http://i.imgur.com/vz3cPZD.jpg :rofl: She is beautiful!


Lesson of that day: If you stick your head in the grocery bag & get stuck in the handle, I will laugh, take photos, and only _then_ help you get out!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

What a pretty girl! She and her kitty obviously love each other very much.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great photos!! She's a beautiful and so is her kitty!!


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful dog and beautiful photos. I originally clicked on this because I thought it was your dogs 3rd birthday - today is my Ranger's 3rd birthday.

Where were the hiking pictures taken (if you don't mind saying)? They are beautiful. We are going to Washington/BC this summer. Gonna hit Olympic NP, Vancouver Island, Rainier etc.. We can't wait. It will be our second time to some of those places.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

^Rangers_mom today is Lobo's first birthday!







May 8th is a good day to be born. 

OP your girl is beautiful! I love the pictures of her by the water <3 what is her name?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, all. Her name is Liza. (Pronounced "Leeza".)

The hiking photos are mostly from two locations - Minnekhada Regional Park (2hr loop) and Eagle Mountain / Lindsey Lake Loop hike (8-9 hours).


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh wow! She's gorgeous! Looks like you're taking perfect care of her & she's so happy


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Time to throw up some updated photos from various adventures! 


























































































































































And some randoms:


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Albus (Sep 1, 2015)

Great photos!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics! Very cool!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That last picture!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Those are great pictures. I love all the hiking shots! Lucky dog


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

wonderful pictures. such beautiful dogs and i have to say; i love that cat!!!!!!!!!!! so stinkin cute.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.

Unfortunately there won't be any more photos of Sonya (the cat) - she passed away at the end of August. Much, much too soon. Barely three years old. Hepatic Lipidosis, root cause unknown. Brought her home after a supposedly successful surgery to install a feeding tube, and fifteen minutes later it was all over. It was a rough time.

On a happier note, Liza and I did another hike today:




























"Target acquired" 


















(A few more great, pet-free photos from today @ minnekhada regional park - eat sleep woof).


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Wow, I am so sorry about Sonya  How is Liza coping with the loss of her friend? I thoroughly loved all of your photos!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Love all these pictures! So cute bff a kitty cat! Max would love to be my cats bff but his 19 years old and just tells him to take a hike.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

AddieGirl said:


> Wow, I am so sorry about Sonya  How is Liza coping with the loss of her friend? I thoroughly loved all of your photos!


Thank you. Somewhat surprising, but I didn't really notice a change in her. Perhaps it was subtle and I overlooked it.



Jenny720 said:


> Love all these pictures! So cute bff a kitty cat! Max would love to be my cats bff but his 19 years old and just tells him to take a hike.


Watching them cuddle and play was great. When they were both very young, I'd play fetch with Liza indoors, and Sonya used to hide behind the kitchen counter and jump up and at Liza when she ran past. Very funny.

Cats tend to be very independent creatures, so I'm not surprised your older fella doesn't want much affection from Max. As long as they get along


----------

